# High Estrogen??



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi was woundering if any1 can tell me what is the worst that can happen with High Estrogen, i know its ment to be between 30 - 600 and mines 709....just abit worried had more bllod done 2day just have to wait for the phone call..see what it is 2day.....has anyone ever had this on day 5 stimming??

xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

What unit measurement have your oestradiol (oestrogen/E2) levels been measured in ie was it 709 pg/ml or 709 pmol/l. When comparing any hormone levels it's important to include the unit measurement as otherwise takes out of context.

For Oestradiol/E2.....1 pg/ml = 3.67 pmol/l

If your level is 709 pmol/l on day 5 of stimming then personally that doesn't seem high to me.

Obviously I'm not medically qualified so I'm only going by what I've read/been told.

To give an idea, they look for an E2 level of approx 1000 pmol/l (or according to US website below 200-600 pg/ml) per mature follicle, this is very much an approximation....

http://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

On one of my IVF cycles, at the 2nd scan (which was a Friday afternoon/evening), I had 35 follies and my E2 levels were around 10,000 pmol/l (and drugs dose dropped right down)...I went for another scan on the Monday morning and I had 40 follies (with a few smaller) but my E2 levels had only risen steadily and were around 13,000 mark. Consultant ideally wanted them below 12,000 but decided to go ahead with EC as planned on the Wednesday as I felt fine and the levels had gentley risen and almost plateaued. Whilst I had alot of follicles, she didn't expect all eggs to be mature because of the E2 levels....however, she was extremely surprised when retrieved 30 mature eggs. I've actually been at risk of OHSS twice now, luckily only had mild symptoms and not full blown.

There is a risk of OHSS if you get too many follicles and too high oestradiol levels. Oestradiol is produced from the developing follicles.

Anyway, reason I'm saying this is because your levels look about right for the stage you're at. What have your clinic advised ? Have they mentioned you have high oestradiol and chance of OHSS ? Have you had a follicle scan yet ?

Good luck
Natasha

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## windward (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi,
I would try not to worry about it too much at this stage. In my last cycle I had around 15 follicles and at my first scan my oestrogen levels were at 4000. I was advised to cut down on my meds immediately, but the oestrogen rose steadily over the next week to 27,000. Yes you did read that correctly. I have never heard of anyone else having that high a level. 
I had to coast for a week, which means you have no drugs at all in the hope that your oestrogen levels come down to an acceptable level. Mind did eventually come down to 15,000 and I did go for egg collection. 
If the levels don't come down, the cycle can be cancelled due to very high risk of severe OHSS. 
As you can see, your levels are quite low still, so I'm sure you will be fine.
Good luck in your cycle,
windward


----------



## Joanne2009 (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi Minxy & windward..

Thank you for ur replies this is my first attempt of ivf so none of it make much sense at the min  
Ive been 4 my blood this morning and they phoned me back now and said that the doctor is happy wiv my blood now so i can stay on the same dose which is 225 monopur...
my clinic haven't mentioned anything bout ohss..but they don't really mention much to be honest..
i have my first scan on Thursday so il see wats happening then...
Thanks again

Joanne

xxxxx


----------

